# update my SGH-I777



## razorback (May 17, 2012)

Hello, sorry for my ignorance in advance, I dont have any experience in phone mod's. I bought a new ATT sgh-i777 preloaded with Task650's AOKP build 5.1.2012, in May, Since then the my question is, how do I update it to included latest improvements, is their a step by step procedure somewhere I have not found, Also, I will be going to China in few weeks, I assume this phone is unlocked so can use there since the mod was already completed when I bout it. Thanks for anyones time to respond.


----------



## michael3214 (Nov 10, 2011)

Even though the phone has a custom Rom loaded onto it chances are you'll still need to unlock it. There are free apps in the Google play store which can do it for you. The app i used said it was for the galaxy s but it worked flawlessly for my SGS2. There are plenty of resources out on the web with great info about rooting, modifying etc...... Read, read it again and then re-read it again, if something isn't done correctly you could have yourself a very expensive paperweight. Goodluck and if in doubt read it again before just throwing caution to the wind. Besides this site you'll find a ton of info on xda-developers.com.

Sent from my SGS2 via RootzWiki


----------

